# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Ne dirajte Moje Pelene

## mama_jos_malo

Oprala sam 20  :D naših Popolinica i uloščića i stavila sušiti na stalak. Došla nam je posjeta i počeli su dirati pelene i ja sam ih mirno zamolila da operu ruke ako žele pipati naše pelene. Da su tutice, hlačice i bilo što drugo u pitanju nemam ništa protiv, ali ne volim da se "prljavim" (auto, cigarete) rukama diraju naše platnene pelene. Nisu baš bili zadovoljni? Kao ja sam previše pažljiva?
Jesam li frikovita? Ne mislim da za bebe treba biti sterilno?,naprotiv, ali...Ne dirajte Moje pelene

----------


## slava

> Oprala sam 20  :D naših Popolinica i uloščića i stavila sušiti na stalak. Došla nam je posjeta i počeli su dirati pelene i ja sam ih mirno zamolila da operu ruke ako žele pipati naše pelene. Da su tutice, hlačice i bilo što drugo u pitanju nemam ništa protiv, ali ne volim da se "prljavim" (auto, cigarete) rukama diraju naše platnene pelene. Nisu baš bili zadovoljni? Kao ja sam previše pažljiva?
> Jesam li frikovita? Ne mislim da za bebe treba biti sterilno?,naprotiv, ali...Ne dirajte Moje pelene


Ne, uopće nisi frkovita. Postupila si logično.
 Razumijem njihovu znatiželju, pogotovo ako prvi put vide platnene nove generacije, ali ipak su to stvari za higjenske potrebe bebe. Ni druge stvari koje pereš i pripremaš za bebu nitko ne bi trebao dirati prljavim rukama, a prljave su svake koje neposredno prije kontakta s bebinim stvarima nisu temeljito u sapunu oprane.
Samo ti ne daj dirati   :Kiss:

----------


## Olivija

Nisi luda, i tako i treba biti! Bar još neko vrijeme. Još ti ne diraju bebu, ali uskoro će i to željeti s istim takvim rukama. I ustraj u tome da poglade dijete po glavici (ak' baš moraju), a ne po ručici ili obrazu.

----------


## ivarica

> Jesam li frikovita? Ne mislim da za bebe treba biti sterilno?,naprotiv, ali...Ne dirajte Moje pelene


nisi. ja bi ih zamolila da operu ruke i ako nisu imali namjeru dirati nista   :Laughing:

----------


## Paula

Stavi jednu na stranu za pipanje a ostale makni. Educiraj ljude o prednostima platnenih, pokaži im da to nije ništa starinsko i primitivno.
M>ožda usrečiš još koju malu guzu zdravom i lijepom pelenicom   :Smile:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

To je ekipa od 50 godina i oni znaju sve o platnenim (sad su naučili o platneni m na "pampers" način) i misle da su prednosti ogromne u odnosu na jednokratne/plastične. Zasmetalo me jer sam rekla: Operite ruke ako ćete dirati pelene, a pogledali su me k'o da sam s Marsa. I onda još krenuli s prodikom kako ne smijem naviknuti bebu na sterilno, jer će onda biti uvijek bolesna :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Došli su iz auta, pušili su (na terasi 8)  ) pili, jeli i onda na pelene. 

Objasnila sam da me diranje druge robice ne smeta, ali ovo ide direkt na malu guzu.

----------


## MalaSirena

Pipanje dječjih pelena mi je u rangu ko da meni netko pipa gaće  :Rolling Eyes:  
(naravno, ne one koje imam na sebi taj čas   :Grin:  )

----------


## Tiwi

Dobro si objasnila. To jednostavno tako mora biti. 

Na sveopće čuđenje logičnim stvarima možeš jednostavno odgovoriti pitanjem: _A vi mislite da to ne treba napraviti?_ (_nije dobro, nije zdravo_ isl. ovisno o čemu pričaš) Uvijek pali. Ljudi jednostavno ne mogu reći da nije dobro prati ruke, da nije dobro dojiti i slično.   :Wink:

----------


## Paula

E da, ima istine u tome da se dijete nesmije navikavati na sterilno jer će imati loš imunitet ali kad su novorođenčad u pitanju vrijede samo tri pravila:
1. Peri ruke prije dodira (pa čak i ako si mama)
2 Ne dolazi mi u posjete dokle od se mama i  ja ne priviknemo na novonastalu situaciju 
3. Ni ne pomišljaj doći u moj dom ako si šmrcav, prehlađen ili su ti ukućani takvi

Kod nas su se neki zbog toga jako ljutili ali baš nas briga. Dijete je naše i mi određujemo pravila.

Nedajte im pelene  :D

----------


## saška

> Pipanje dječjih pelena mi je u rangu ko da meni netko pipa gaće  
> (naravno, ne one koje imam na sebi taj čas   )


  :Laughing:   Tako je!

----------


## Sun

> mama_jos_malo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jesam li frikovita? Ne mislim da za bebe treba biti sterilno?,naprotiv, ali...Ne dirajte Moje pelene
> 
> 
> nisi. ja bi ih zamolila da operu ruke i ako nisu imali namjeru dirati nista


  :Laughing:

----------


## litala

ma bi se potrudila naci jedne laaagano razvakane mm-ove gace, pa im dala da malo "osjete" pod prstima kako su fine, mekane, zdrave, ekoloske i isplative - pa nek pipkaju   :Laughing:  

ma nema problema, ciste su, evo iz ormara izvadjene, probajte malo kako su udobne, on uvijek kaze da su mu najdraze, najudobnije, najprakticnije, ma super su, de, probajte malo...   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> de, probajte malo...


  :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

> Oprala sam 20  :D naših Popolinica i uloščića i stavila sušiti na stalak.


Draga, što bi tek bilo daimaš na stalnku 20 pelena različitih boja i oblika   :Laughing:

----------

